# Damn Stealth heater!



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

For all most a good 3/4 of the year, I was struggling with breeding my CRS. I just couldn't explain why because I've never have to struggle like this in years. It's like I lost my mojo (so to speak) breeding shrimp.
Anyway, a few weeks ago, I found out why. It's my stupid stealth heater. It blew from behind on the side and it's been slowly poisoning my tank ever since. 







I guess I was lucky in that when it blew, it didn't take the whole tank with it. But god, did it ever lead me on a wild goose chase. For 1/2 a year, I did every thing right but the shrimps just keep slowly die off. I was so frustrated and disappointed with myself. But it's finally over. I've been slowly detoxing my tank every since. Not sure how long it'll take me. Maybe I should start a new tank and switch my current population over. But damn, 2 years of hard work trying to create my own breed-op down the drain. Now I have to begin almost from the start again. Anyway, end of my rant. Just want to get rid of some of my frustrations.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

Sorry to hear this. Glad that it didn't destroyed the tank at least.

What material is the heater made of? I tried to google it, but got this..
http://www.marineland.com/Policies/Recall-Information.aspx

Problem even back in 2010...

It did this to someone's tank over at plantedtank..









Here is the thread
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=103155

Hope this will help warn others.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I returned all my Stealth heaters after noticing there was a recall on them (though I didn't learn of the recall until just recently )

You can get an exchange from Big Al's for another heater, or, if you want, you can get a 25 USD cheque. Return shipping is paid for.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

These heaters have blown out 1/2" thick glass, and thicker! I am pretty sure that AP has a thread where someone lost the side panel of their tank from this problem. I am just glad mine died peacefully before it exploded!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Well, I guess it's also my fault too. I was stuborn. I actually know of the recall at the very start. But have gone against returning it because at the time, more of my glass heater crap out than the stealth heaters. So I made the decision to keep my stealth instead. But I guess look back now, 80% of my stealth eventually broke down as well. I have 5 stealth heaters and 4 of them broke, 2 blew up and 2 stop working. I finally return all of them. Now that I am thinking about it. I might have to go thru my boxes of fish equipments, I might still have another unopen brand new one there. I used to love these heater. But recent events taught me that no one single heater can be trusted. ... well, I kind of traded them all in for the Ehiem (Jager) but haven't really used them yet.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

